# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.6.5 - Ascend Y300 and few Samsungs added!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.6.5 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung SCH-R760, Samsung SGH-T559, Samsung SGH-T499V, Huawei Y300-0100!  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.6.5 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* 
- *Samsung SCH-R760* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (PDA: FF18; Android: 2.3.6).
- *Samsung SGH-T559* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *Samsung SGH-T499V* - added Dead Boot Repair (PDA: VTKG2; Android: 2.2.2).
- *Huawei Y300-0100* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Jentz).*All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in Software).*             الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

